# Walter had me in a panic tonight



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My fat cat Walter Gray had me in a panic, yesterday I found some poops under the tall dresser I figure Walter's not liking the pups bothering him because cat box is near the door. So I clean it up with an enzyme cleaner yeah, I get home this evening more poo under there so I need to move litter box to new un-pestered location. Come back in after walk, Walter is straining in his box no poo, he vomits up dinner and proceeds to poop three more times through out the bedroom in less than 20 minutes. I have had a lot of cats over the years I've never seen anything like it.

Guess where we went

yep the vet

I am in a panic because he is extremely obese, everything is flying through my bean from megacolon to reaction to his new diet food. I lost two obese cat to fatty liver disease when they abruptly stopped eating... so I was worried.

End result I am less $76, because my fat cat was constipated because well because he's fat. and vomiting is was from the effort in straining. No instructions other than to continue with his diet.

I worry about all my furry buddies, good news is he lost a pound in the last six weeks.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Twyla, make sure to take weight off of him very slowly. My cat Loomis lost weight very very quickly after we put him on Thyroid medication. I think too quickly and he went into heart failure. He was my husbands baby. He died in my husbands arms while they were getting prepared to euthanize him. 

I don't mean to scare you at all! I am sure Walter is fine, just want to warn you about taking weight off too quickly with cats. 

I'm sure Walter and Loomis would have been great friends, sounds like they were a lot alike.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks N2Mischief, Main reason I was in such a panic tonight is his weight he is way too fat, Every thing I do is slow and steady with Walter and under the vet's guidance I know how quickly a obese cat go down hill, I want Walter svelte but I also know it will take time.

I'm sure Walter would have like Loomis too


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

OH gosh I have a fat cat too. I worry about him, try to get him to play but he just looks at me....

So glad that he is ok!


----------

